# Found this small article on a new toadlet species



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

New to nature No 4: Brachycephalus pitanga | Science | The Observer

I thought it was an interesting, though short article I found while searching for information on a new Dwarf genus of Salamanders found fairly recently in Georgia and South Carolina. 

Zac


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty neat toad!!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It is just one of several new species found in this genus.. The genus has been known for a long time as the first species was described back in 1824.
See 
_Brachycephalus_ Fitzinger, 1826, Neue Class. Rept.: 39. Type species: _Bufo ephippium_ Spix, 1824, by monotypy.

Is this the following the paper on the caudate you were referring to? 

Powered by Google Docs


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Ed- Yeah, I was looking for information on Urspelerpes. Its neat a new genera was discovered not too far from here. I saw a blurb on it in an Article in _Wildlife in North Carolina_ on Common Map Turtle's discovery in the far western part of NC. 

Zac


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

wow, what a face


----------

